# Same # of 4* and 3*



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

You gotta admit, this is pretty unique. Had to screenshot it before one of the 3*'s falls off. The other 3* and the 1* will be around for 9-12 months...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> You gotta admit, this is pretty unique. Had to screenshot it before one of the 3*'s falls off. The other 3* and the 1* will be around for 9-12 months...
> 
> View attachment 611034


You need to work on those 2's to be well rounded.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seamus said:


> You need to work on those 2's to be well rounded.


I was just going to say, you ain't nothing unless you have the coveted 2 star! It says you suck but are not the worst, mediocrity in poor service.

I have fallen off my game and don't have any right now but at one time I was tied for the UP record with 3 two star ratings.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> You gotta admit, this is pretty unique. Had to screenshot it before one of the 3*'s falls off. The other 3* and the 1* will be around for 9-12 months...
> 
> View attachment 611034


I saw that and was thinking that looks familiar, then I looked at mine. At least I have the coveted 2 ⭐


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The 3⭐'s always had me puzzled, why 3? I have never considered rating anything 3 out of 5 when it comes to reviews.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

When you get a bug up your butt and hand out a few 1* you'll see the retaliatory strikes come in.
I dont gaf they deserved em LOL


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Drivers who are obsessed with their ratings are a rare breed, but honestly Uber and Lyft have a flawed rating system that should just be revamped and/or eliminated altogether.

taxicab drivers make triple the money for most trips and almost always get tipped regardless of service or how nice and clean their cabs are.
All that without having to worry about ratings or ****ing stars!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

warsaw said:


> Drivers who are obsessed with their ratings are a rare breed, but honestly Uber and Lyft have a flawed rating system that should just be revamped and/or eliminated altogether.
> 
> taxicab drivers make triple the money for most trips and almost always get tipped regardless of service or how nice and clean their cabs are.
> All that without having to worry about ratings or ****ing stars!


The less I worry about my rating the better they get. All it is is a Uber feel good system.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> The less I worry about my rating the better they get. All it is is a Uber feel good system.


The elusive 2 star. Not sure why anyone bothers with that. If the ride was that bad, just give the driver 1 star.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> When you get a bug up your butt and hand out a few 1* you'll see the retaliatory strikes come in.
> I dont gaf they deserved em LOL


They will most likely retaliate to the wrong driver

The rider rating doesn't go down until 7 days after the ride.

If its a 5.0 rider rating they may retaliate since they probably only use uber on vacations or in a group where they rotate who orders the uber so you might be the only driver they had


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> View attachment 613312


Looks like most of the time you're sweet as pie...until someone REALLY ticks you off...then you let em have it lol


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

...


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Ratings and stars would be great, if you can use them to charge higher fares and command better tips.
Independent contractors and businesses with great ratings can raise their prices, but in our case Uber and Lyft
use the rating system to punish the drivers and/or to manipulate their behavior to serve them better.


----------



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

Where do you find the star ratings that you've received to see how many ratings you've actually gotten. I am a fairly new driver and am still learning the app.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

StrikeToWin said:


> Where do you find the star ratings that you've received to see how many ratings you've actually gotten. I am a fairly new driver and am still learning the app.


Hamburger menu in upper left corner. Click on your name/rating will take you to profile. From profile you can click on your rating and it will give you a breakdown. Not sure of another way, as I rarely check this info because ratings are useless.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Looks like most of the time you're sweet as pie...until someone REALLY ticks you off...then you let em have it lol


If the ride is going south I will earn my 1 star 😁


----------

